# Ce prof est très pointilleux



## patisserie87

Hello everyone,

Can I use "much" in "My teacher is much punctilious" to explain "he is so punctilious" but more than any other teacher, I mean more meticulous, more demanding, fussier but in the good way, my aim being not to openly compare with the other teachers ...? 
Thank you !

......

Je voudrais dire "Ce prof est si/très pointilleux" mais avec une idée positive, pointilleux et un peu maniaque, mais c'est pour notre bien...


----------



## alexcl

bonjour p87,
est-ce que "he's such a punctilious teacher" pourrait faire l'affaire ?


----------



## tartopom

" much more / far more".      ?


----------



## patisserie87

Oui le sens y est je pense, mais j'aimerais nuancer mon propos pour que l'on comprenne bien qu'il est très pointilleux, un peu trop même, mais que c'est parce qu'il aime son métier et qu'il veut ce qu'il y a de mieux pour ses élèves. Avec MUCH, j'ai l'impression d'indiquer cette nuance, et même faire sentir l'admiration qu'il peut faire naître chez certains, est-ce que je me trompe ?


----------



## Itisi

he is very particular


----------



## misterk

he has very high standards


----------



## SwissPete

*ex·act·ing*
making great demands on one's skill, attention, or other resources.​


----------



## joelooc

"pointilleux" avec une nuance laudative ce serait "exigeant"; alors, oui, comme le suggère SwissPete: "quite exacting" ou "quite demanding" si tant est qu'on puisse appliquer "demanding" à une personne.


----------



## moustic

He's so hard to please.


----------



## Itisi

joelooc said:


> si tant et qu'on puisse appliquer "demanding" à une personne.


Ah oui, on peut !   Ça correspond à 'exigeant'.


----------



## broglet

patisserie87 said:


> Can I use "much" in "My teacher is much punctilious" to explain "he is so punctilious"


Presque! On peut dire "My teacher is most punctilious" - et je pense que cela fait bien l'affaire pour ton contexte.


----------



## Itisi

broglet said:


> My teacher is most punctilious


This sounds very literary, it's not everyday language.


----------



## broglet

It doesn't seem that literary to me, but I was educated by punctilious teachers  
Is "très pointilleux" everyday language?


----------



## Itisi

*broglet*, 'pointilleux' is not the language of the streets, but it's more common than 'punctillious', to my mind.


----------



## broglet

Thank you, Itisi, for your apposite exegesis.


----------



## Laurent2018

Couldn't we say: perfectionist ?


----------



## Kavin1985

particular


----------



## Plume d'ange

My teacher is fairly fastidious. My teacher loves details.


----------



## petit1

finicky ?


----------



## wildan1

We often call such teachers are _picky _on a more conversational register_.

Demanding _or _exacting _are standard adjectives for this.

I would never use _punctilious_ in this context--it is too high-register and much more limited in its use than _pointilleux._


----------



## Nicomon

À tort ou à raison, j'aurais traduit _exacting_ par _rigoureux _et _demanding _par_ exigeant. _
Et pour moi _ picky_  correspond à _difficile. _

Pour rendre l'idée de _pointilleux_, il me semble que _finicky _(petit1) serait un bon choix : 





> *Definition of finicky*
> 
> 1*: *extremely or excessively particular, exacting, or meticulous in taste or standards
> a _finicky_ eater
> *My teacher is finicky about spelling.*


  Source : Definition of FINICKY

Je ne sais pas si certaines synonymes suggérés comme _per(s)nickety _sont bien courants.
J'en doute.


----------



## broglet

'finicky' est toujours péjoratif alors je pense qu'il ne marcherait pas dans le contexte de patisserie87: "more meticulous, more demanding, fussier* but in the good way*" (#1)

(Nicomon - bien que pernickety soit assez courant il est aussi péjoratif)


----------



## Itisi

By the way:


patisserie87 said:


> Can I use "much" in "My teacher is much punctilious"


No, that's not possible.  If you don't want to just use 'very', you have to use 'most' (as suggested by *broglet*).

(PS - in *a* good way)


----------



## Nicomon

Merci, broglet.

J'ai bien lu le post initial, mais aussi plus loin : 





> j'aimerais nuancer mon propos pour que l'on comprenne bien qu'il est très pointilleux, un peu trop même...



Disons que j'ai rarement entendu le côté positif de  _pointilleux_  = d'une minutie excessive, tatillon.
Il me semblait que ça correspondait à  la définition de _finicky _= excessively particular, exacting, or meticulous.

C'est pour ça que j'ai mentionné que je dirais_ rigoureux _pour_ exacting. _
On pourrait aussi traduire _rigoureux_ par _thorough_ / _rigorous. _

Si _(most) punctilious = minitieux, maniaque _ne convient pas non plus (trop rare), alors je reviens à
_very exacting   _(Swiss Pete)__


----------



## Itisi

*Particular:
b. * Attentive  to  or  concerned  with  details  or  niceties,  often  excessively  so;  fussy.



SwissPete said:


> *ex·act·ing*
> making great demands on one's skill, attention, or other resources.



Pour moi, le 1e veut dire 'pointilleux', le 2nd 'exigeant'.


----------



## Nicomon

J'ai pensé que _finicky_ ferait l'affaire en lisant la phrase exemple :  
_My teacher is finicky about spelling._ 

Tant qu'à faire...


> *Definition of exacting*
> 1  *: *tryingly or unremittingly severe in making demands
> 
> exacting implies rigor or sternness rather than tyranny or injustice in the demands made or in the one demanding.
> 
> Examples of exacting in a Sentence
> He has very exacting standards.
> He was shocked when his normally exacting supervisor complimented him on a job well done.
> 
> Synonyms
> choosy (or choosey), dainty, delicate, demanding, fastidious, finical, finicking, finicky, fussbudgety, fussy, nice, old-maidish, particular, pernickety [chiefly British], persnickety, picky


Definition of EXACTING


----------



## Itisi

*finicky*:
 Insisting  capriciously  on  getting  just  what  one  wants;  difficult  to  please;  fastidious: a finicky eater.

Ce n'est jamais positif.


----------



## broglet

Hi Nicomon

For me 'exacting' sounds complimentary while 'finicky' is a bit rude  

To regard them as synonyms together with all the others in your list including 'dainty' and 'nice' strikes me as pretty bonkers.

My teacher once said there was only one synonym in the English language: gorse = furze.  At the time I thought he was exaggerating but now I am beginning to wonder


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Si on savait sur quoi il est si pointilleux, ce prof.   Maybe: he's a (real) _stickler for detail, accuracy, correctness, cleanliness, the rules, getting it right, doing things properly_, _being dressed smartly, having clean shoes, handing in your homework on time,_ etc.
(Note: you have to say what the person is a stickler *for. *You can't just say he's a real stickler .)


> *to be a stickler for sth*
> être pointilleux/euse sur qch (Collins)


----------



## Nicomon

Thanks Broglet.  I copied that list from  Merriam-Webster, which I thought was reliable.

Oui, oui, bien compris.  C'est la phrase exemple (_My teacher..._ ) qui m'a induite en erreur.
J'associe plutôt _finicky_ à _fussy eater. _
Je vote maintenant - comme je l'ai écrit d'ailleurs - pour _exacting._

Mais  je continue de ne pas trouver super positif de dire :  « _il est très pointilleux, un peu trop même_ ».
Disons que_ fastidious, finicky, pernickety, nitpicky_ me semblent plus proches de ma propre définition de _pointilleux_, qui rime avec _tatillon/pinailleur/qui chipote _et n'est pas aussi positif que _méticuleux_/_minutieux._

Celle-ci, copiée du *CNRTL* : 





> Qui a une propension à disputer sur des points de détail, qui ne laisse passer aucune chose même peu importante. Synon. ergoteur, formaliste, pinailleur (fam.)


 C'est que voyez-vous, moi aussi je suis pointilleuse. 

Je vous laisse sur ce qui suit - ce n'est pas de moi :
_



			Some might call it *nitpicky* but it’s really just *thorough.*
Certains pourraient qualifier cela de *chipotage *mais c’est juste *minutieux* en réalité.
		
Click to expand...

_
Edit :
I was busy writing this and had not seen Enquiring Mind's post.  _Stickler_ _for._.. would be a good translation for _formaliste_ which is listed as a synonym of _pointilleux _in the (CNRTL) definition quoted above. 

See the third entry on this page :
formaliste - traduction - Dictionnaire Français-Anglais WordReference.com


----------



## Nicomon

Comme le post précédent est déjà trop long, j'en ouvre un autre.

J'aime le son de "_per(s)nickety_" pour lequel plusieurs ont suggéré _ pointilleux _en français sur ce fil :
*persnickety*

Voir aussi cette page (et les suggestions de traduction) :
*pernickety - English-French Dictionary WordReference.com*


> _pernickety_ definition: The definition of _pernickety_, commonly spelled persnickety, is a particular attention to detail to the point of being too demanding.
> [...]
> _Online Etymology Dictionary_‘s explanation of both:
> _Pernickety_: “1808 (_pernicktie_, in Jamieson), “precise, fastidious,” extended form of Scottish _pernicky_, of uncertain origin, perhaps somehow from *particular*.”
> _Persnickety_: “1889, alteration of _pernickety.”_


 Je trouve - mais je ne suis pas anglophone - que ça colle bien à la définition de patisserie87 :
« pointilleux, un peu trop même ».


----------



## Itisi

Je n'ai jamais entendu ça...  On croirait une invention de J K Rawling !  (Perso, je trouve ça très moche...)


----------



## Keith Bradford

Itisi said:


> Je n'ai jamais entendu ça...  On croirait une invention de J K Rawling !  (Perso, je trouve ça très moche...)


Persnickety is an American variant on pernickety.  It's the favoured version in the USA (proportion of occurrencies 4:1) but barely known in Britain (1:6).


----------



## jekoh

Nicomon said:


> Mais  je continue de ne pas trouver super positif de dire :  « _il est très pointilleux, un peu trop même_ ».


Je suis du même avis.

Et si c'est une bonne chose, alors ça ne peut pas être « trop ».


----------



## Itisi

Quoi qu'il en soit, *patisserie* nous a dit qu'il ou elle veut trouver un mot pour quelqu'un qui "veut ce qu'il y a de mieux pour ses élèves", et "faire sentir l'admiration qu'il peut faire naître chez certains," (#4)


----------



## Michelvar

Heu... non, il ou elle nous demande si on peut utiliser "much" pour rendre ces nuances, ce qui devrait normalement susciter la réponse "oui, vous le pouvez, parce que...", ou "non, il ne vaut mieux pas, parce que...", alors globalement ça fait bizarre de voir 35 messages mais seulement 1 qui essaye de répondre, #11.


----------



## Itisi

Heu...non, y'en a un autre à #23 !


----------



## Michelvar

toutes mes confuses, Itisi


----------



## Nicomon

Keith Bradford said:


> Persnickety is an American variant on pernickety. It's the favoured version in the USA [...] but barely known in Britain [...]


  Which is specified in the WR dictionary (link in post 31) and in the thread that I linked to  (# 5 - broglet).
Hence my writing the (s) between parentheses.  

Le titre de ce fil est _Ce prof est pointilleux. _Ce n'est pas là que je chercherais si je voulais connaitre la différence entre  _much, most et (so) very  _pour traduire _si / très. _


Itisi said:


> "veut ce qu'il y a de mieux pour ses élèves", et "faire sentir l'admiration qu'il peut faire naître chez certains," (#4)


  Dans mon vocabulaire, ce ne serait pas _(si/très) pointilleux _en français_. _

Espérons que ces 35 posts seront utiles à d'autres lecteurs qui voudraient traduire le sens  « non positif » de _pointilleux..._ plus proche de _tatillon, pinailleur. _

Je ne sais pas pourquoi je m'entête à participer aux fils vers l'anglais. J'ai toujours tout faux_. _


----------



## tartopom

Michelvar said:


> alors globalement ça fait bizarre de voir 35 messages mais seulement 1 qui essaye de répondre, #11.


Uh .... how about the post 3? Does it count?


----------



## moustic

You propose "much more/far more", tartopom, which wouldn't stand on its own. You would need a comparison: _He is far/much more demanding than his colleagues._
My try:
He's _such a_ punctilious person. He's _so (very)_ captious.


----------



## sound shift

"Our teacher won't accept any old thing from us - but that's to the good."


----------



## broglet

moustic: as I proposed in #11 the absolute superlative 'most' is also a good way of implying 'more than others' without the need to specify who those others are.


----------



## moustic

Broglet: I was answering tartopom (#40).


----------



## lentulax

patisserie87 said:


> Can I use "much" in "My teacher is much punctilious"


No - simply because 'much' can't be used to modify an adjective. Maybe 'My teacher is amazingly/incredibly punctilious' would suggest the mixture of ideas you go on to suggest.


----------

